# Ron White Question?



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone happen to know what type of cigar Ron White smokes. You always see him with a cigar and a drink in his hand. Curious to what type it might be.:w


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I read in an interview he really likes Davidoffs.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I saw him with an Excalibur once.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

I did stand-up about 18 years ago (I feel old) with Dan Whitney (aka Larry the Cable guy) and played softball with him for a few years. Great guy.

Sorry, has nothing to do with Ron's cigar, but it's all I got. :al


----------



## chuckojr (Jun 28, 2006)

HarryCulo said:


> I did stand-up about 18 years ago (I feel old) with Dan Whitney (aka Larry the Cable guy) and played softball with him for a few years. Great guy.
> 
> Sorry, has nothing to do with Ron's cigar, but it's all I got. :al


Why don't you give ol' Dan a call and put the speculation to rest.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

chuckojr said:


> Why don't you give ol' Dan a call and put the speculation to rest.


Ok, I'll get right on it. Wait here :tg


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> Ok, I'll get right on it. Wait here :tg


How long does it take to get a freaking answer?


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

According to Smoke magazine, he likes Zino Platinum, Arturo Fuente, Maria Mancini, Montecristo and Punch. The article didn't specify what types. He has in his contracts that he can smoke cigars onstage regrardless of the local statutes. I've only seen him on TV, but even the reruns crack me up.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

He cracks me up too. 
He probably doesn't smoke the same thing all the time just like us.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Coulda sworn I saw him smokin' a Sancho Panza (NC) once.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Phillies Blunts and Black'n'Milds....


Who the hell is Ron White?


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Phillies Blunts and Black'n'Milds....
> 
> Who the hell is Ron White?


Heathen!!! One of the best comedians ever. One of the Blue Collar Comedy guys. Actually, he puts the other three to shame, and he makes me laff my azz off every time I see his routine.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

Based on his one skit:

If the cigar he smokes doesn't make his dog lick his *ss to get the bad taste out his mouth like the smell of his wife's cooking ,then those are the ones he smokes. :bn


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

kansashat said:


> Coulda sworn I saw him smokin' a Sancho Panza (NC) once.


:tpd: And, if you watched closely, you could see where they had edited the tape. The band kept appearing and disappearing.

For some reason, I just notice that kind of thing. I hear they have medication that will help.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

If its anything like the Scotch he drinks he doesn't show the labels on purpose. He spends alot of money on the stuff and they won't give him a discount or any for free so he keeps it a secret. No free publicity!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I need to pay more attention. When I watched Blue Collar I thought he was smoking a cigarette. I've only seen it once, but Ron White is definitely hilarious.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Alot of his older routines he is smoking cigarettes, but I think he's pretty much stopped cigarettes and moved on to cigars  I think he is hilarious.. the better of the 4 blue collar guys. I laugh EVERY time... and I feel like I have something in common with him, knowing he smokes cigars.
Scott


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

^Amen brother.I feel I have alot in common with him. I smoke, swear, drink, laugh alot, tell dirty jokes, usually do whatever I want regardless of the situation, put them all together and you never know what's going to happen.:bn


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=27360&highlight=Ron+white+interview

Excellent interview with this guy - id never heard of him before this was posted here. Enjoy!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Baric said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=27360&highlight=Ron+white+interview
> 
> Excellent interview with this guy - id never heard of him before this was posted here. Enjoy!


I have seen that before. RJT


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

RJT said:


> I have seen that before. RJT


I wonder where??


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

RJT said:


> I have seen that before. RJT


I hadn't until this thread. That's a great interview. Thanks for posting it, RJT. Guy seems completely honest and down-to-earth in that I-can-have-anything-I-want kind of way. I love it.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Damn I just love that guy.. he's awesome. I think Im gonna have to go buy some of his cd's and dvd's.
Scott


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

another Ron White question:

which products does he use to frost and dye his hair and bleach his capped teeth? he looks dreamy!


joking. i think he looks like a tool.

and i'm surprised that the fellow ******** don't pick on him for spending more time getting ready than their wives 


pretty funny guy, though.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

A friend of mine went to see him at an American Cancer Society benefit. He smoked the whole time he was on stage...indoors.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I have finished his book - if anyone is interested I will send it your way... It has a few different things but is mostly his bits that have been on TV.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

burninator said:


> A friend of mine went to see him at an American Cancer Society benefit. He smoked the whole time he was on stage...indoors.


buhahahahaha

what a sick puppy!

i like it.


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah, he's hilarious. Here is a link to a video of him if anyone is interested.


----------



## daviddunn (Sep 26, 2006)

P.S. I guess this was when he smoked cigarettes on stage, so I'm not sure how old it is.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

dunng said:


> I have finished his book - if anyone is interested I will send it your way... It has a few different things but is mostly his bits that have been on TV.


I guess my glowing review scarred everyone off... Offer still stands. Thanks!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Lumpold said:


> Who the hell is Ron White?


:tpd:


----------

